# Is Bloomberg TV planning to go HD soon?



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone had heard if Bloomberg is going to join all its competition and go HD anytime soon?

I previously worked in the institutional money management industry, and Bloomberg was THE channel to watch. 

Less "fluffy" than the other stock market channels, in my opinion.

Thanks


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The New York City Council is going to hold a special referendum on whether or not it should go HD.  /steve


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Steve said:


> The New York City Council is going to hold a special referendum on whether or not it should go HD.  /steve


Good one..


----------

